# Wagon wheel specs 12 spoke 24" high...



## wagsway1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Does anybody know the specs to make this wheel, i can make the 8 spoke wheel but can't find the right angle or degree to cut the 2x4's, it's driving me crazy, any help would be great..... the picture enclosed is the one i'm having trouble with.......


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

... That would make for a very uncomfortable ride on anything other than sand or soft dirt.

That said, the outside angles always have to add up to 360 degrees. that means each junction has to be a 30 degree angle, which means you should cut each board at half that, 15 degrees. At least, I'm pretty sure that's right.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you want an 8 spoke wheel or a 12 spoke wheel? You pictured a 12 spoke.

Since this wheel has flats I assume that it is only for show.

The total of the angles must add up to 360. Divide 360 by the number of spokes.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

amckenzie4 said:


> ... That would make for a very uncomfortable ride on anything other than sand or soft dirt.
> 
> That said, the outside angles always have to add up to 360 degrees. that means each junction has to be a 30 degree angle, which means you should cut each board at half that, 15 degrees. At least, I'm pretty sure that's right.


 You posted while I was typing. Seems our thoughts were also on the same line.

George


----------



## wagsway1 (Jun 23, 2014)

thanks guys.............


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

For a 12-spoke wheel, each rim joint has to be 1/12 of a circle of 360 degrees = 30 degrees.
So, each rim piece needs the ends cut at 15 degrees with the whole joint becoming 30 degrees.

amckenzie4 nailed it.

The is going to be one butt-ugly ride.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Robson Valley said:


> For a 12-spoke wheel, each rim joint has to be 1/12 of a circle of 360 degrees = 30 degrees.
> So, each rim piece needs the ends cut at 15 degrees with the whole joint becoming 30 degrees.
> 
> amckenzie4 nailed it.
> ...


butt-sore as well.:laughing:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Easiest way is 180° divided by the number of sides = angle to be cut at. Example - 4 sides- 180 divided by 4 = 45°. 6 sides = 180 divided by 6 = 30°. 

The chord, (or the length of the inside edge of the segment is based on the diameter wanted) is CHORD = 2r sin (1/2 angle).
for a 12 spoke wheel, 180° divided by 12 = 15°. 

Inside length for a 24" wheel would be 2 X 12 (radius) X .2588 (sin15°) = 6.21" or 6&13/64".

That is if I haven't screwed the numbers up. 

The actual wheel in this case would be overall diameter, slightly larger than 24", as the calcs were to the inside. Cut the diameter down slightly for a smaller wheel. I usually use a center circle when calculating.


----------



## wagsway1 (Jun 23, 2014)

It's for show guy's..... lol


----------



## wagsway1 (Jun 23, 2014)

*wheel*

Thanks guys, turned out great............. 3 more to go....lol


----------

